# ECA Toronto University actual timeline



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello expats,

I have sent all documents for ECA to Toronto University 1 month before. So far they have cut evaluation fee from my credit card 25 days back.

In website it is written that it will take 10 weeks. Does anyone have experience about Toronto University, how long it actually takes?
Also in the information page it is written that it may take longer than 10 weeks.

Please share your experiences for Toronto University evaluation.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If the _University of Toronto_ website says that processing of ECA requests takes _at least_ 10 weeks, then it's going to take 10 weeks. You've been waiting no longer than 3-5 weeks (3 calendar weeks or 5 business weeks).

In some instances, the _University of Toronto_ requires extra time to assess applicants' documents because of reasons beyond their control... you should also realise that it's the end of the regular academic year at the _University of Toronto_, and as such things tend to slow down a bit during the summer semester, given that there are fewer students in attendance during the summer than during the Fall and Spring semesters and most staff take their vacation at this time as well.

You can try inquiring with the _University of Toronto_ about the status of your application, but beyond that, you still have a bit of a wait to go.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you. I hope it will come in time.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aminul112 said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> I have sent all documents for ECA to Toronto University 1 month before. So far they have cut evaluation fee from my credit card 25 days back.
> 
> ...




First, it is the University of Toronto. Second, why not contact them and ask about the status of your file?


----------



## yuliya (Feb 18, 2012)

aminul112 said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> I have sent all documents for ECA to Toronto University 1 month before. So far they have cut evaluation fee from my credit card 25 days back.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I applied for ECA with the University of Toronto too and it took exactly 12 weeks as it was mentioned on their website.But,you have to follow up with them.I have to contact them to make sure that they received my papers by post,next time I wanted to check on payment since they didn't deduct the money and at last I contacted them on 12 th week for updates and they said papers are ready to be sent.So,just keep on track with them otherwise they might delay you.Also,they reply to email within 2-3 days.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Yuliya


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Just a reminder... the university is called 

_*The University of Toronto*_

*or*

*U of T*

If you call it "Toronto University," nobody in Canada will know what you're talking about, as there is no such institution called "Toronto University."

Please either call it "University of Toronto" or "U of T" and _not_ "Toronto University."


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Just a reminder... the university is called
> 
> _*The University of Toronto*_
> 
> ...



The saddest thing is that that info would be on the website and would be required when addressing any envelopes being sent to them!


----------

